# Moving to South Africa



## eloyalvarez (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello,

I am an American searching at the moment for opportunities in South Africa. My Fiancee is from Johannesburg and we are trynig toestablish our family there. I have been working overseas for the past 8 years in the Middle East.

I had several questions regarding the professional arena. If anyone out there have the time to help please let me know.

My concerns range from taxes, working permits, fair compenation packages, etc...

Best Regards to all....

Eloy A. Alvarez


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

eloyalvarez said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an American searching at the moment for opportunities in South Africa. My Fiancee is from Johannesburg and we are trynig toestablish our family there. I have been working overseas for the past 8 years in the Middle East.
> 
> ...


Do you have an offer for employment?
Have a look at the following website, it may help as far as the work permit is concerned.
When, where & how to apply - SouthAfrica.info

Salary will depend on what you do, what level, etc.
For tax information, visit the SARS's website.


----------

